# Tanglewood Resort, Poconos



## abc31 (Dec 16, 2007)

Has anyone been here? The reviews aren't good at all, but they are in the process of refurbishing the rooms.  Has anyone stayed in the pre-renovated rooms?  How bad are they?

I'm thinking of giving my nephew a few nights for skiing. I can book this through RHC for a long weekend.  It would just be a place for them to sleep.  Should I be worried?


----------



## hajjah (Dec 16, 2007)

A colleague stayed there about two years ago and could not stand the place.  It was dated and pretty far from everything in the Poconos.  I hope this helps.


----------



## abc31 (Dec 16, 2007)

Thanks Hajjah.  I think I'll pass then.


----------

